# BATTERY CHANGE



## C C M (Aug 19, 2008)

just bought my first audi TT 2003 with 79k on the clock, ive done the right thing her, took it for a full service, changed the timing belt by audi at the cost of £290. think this is quite a good deal.

My only question is i need to change my battery and dont have the key for my stereo, i have been advised to change my battery whilst my car is running ???? can this be done and is it safe to do so ?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi CCM, Do not run engine without battery, battery is req. otherwise alternator volts can go haywire & damage electronics.One way of doing it is to connect a long wire from pos battery cable to pos post on new battery & a long wire from neg battery cable to negative post on new battery. When old battery is disconnected from cables, 12 volts will still be supplied from new battery. Remove old battery & replace with new battery. Do not disconnect temporary wires until cables are reconnected to new battery. Hope this makes sense,difficult to explain but easy to do, for me anyway.
H.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I would just get yourself a code for the headunit... if you ever have a fuse blow you will need it again

Welcome to the forum


----------



## C C M (Aug 19, 2008)

THANKS H,

IT MAKES PERFECT SENSE, I WILL GET WIRE WHICH WILL BE ABLE TO CARRY THE 12 VOLT LOAD.

I GRUDGE PAYING £35 FOR A CODE, FEEL AS IF IVE SPENT ENOUGH MONEY IE : FULL SERVICE, NEW WHEELS AND TYRES, NEW REG, TAX, COMPLETE VALET, BODY WORK AND PAINT ETC.

CARS LOOKING GOOD FOR AGE AND MILES, IVE BEEN LOOKING AT THIS FORUM SINCE PURCHASING IT SO DECIDED TO JOIN, THANKS FOR YOUR HELP.....

CHEERS


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi CCM, No special wire req.as load will be quite low. If you have radio serial number, radio removal req, Audi dealer should supply code FOC, but depends on dealer.
H.


----------

